# Recurrent hip/butt pain?



## HipJan (Apr 9, 1999)

Hi, do any of you here have recurrent hip pain/stiffness, in the back just above the rear end? I had HORRENDOUS bouts of it 2 years ago (I mean, yelping out in pain), then some less-bad bouts of it a year ago. Thought it had finally gone away for good, but no -- seems to return, now, every few weeks and last for a few days at a time. I do a lot of stretching, nowadays, when I get it and it seems to help. I also took an extra flax oil cap at night, and the next morning I was fine (could be coincidence). When that pain goes away, 'course, I just get some other pain or burning (or worse IBS) or something elsewhere in my body. But it's nice to get a break from one type of pain for another....I guess!


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2000)

I regularly get a severe stiffness and aching in the lower back and this often travels down into one or both legs. As you say, this comes in bouts which last a from a week to a few weeks and then vanish. I can attach no pattern to it at all. I actually thought it was sciatica but recent physiotherapy I've been getting (thanks to my doc) has rather ruled sciatica out of the equation. So it remains a bit of a mystery. I hadn't really thought of linking it with the FM - at least until now.. has anyone else got any pointers on this?


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

Hi HipJan. Welcome to this board (I read your other post but had to get off the net because my son needed to go on). I am sorry to hear you suspect you might have either cfs or fms.I had some hip joint pain that stretching helped alleviate and I continue the exercises so it doesn't return. I had been tucking my right leg underneath me all the time when I sat on the couch and that adducted my hip. So I began sitting Indian/yoga style to stretch it out (abducting it), and that helped a lot. The other type of pain that comes and goes without apparent cause is what I call a "hitch" or is it a "stitch?" Anyway it catches me by surprise when I'm doing something simple like walking, and can usually be slowly "walked" out oddly enough. A pain in the back of my thighs usually comes when I have been sitting for too long. Fortunately, I don't usually get pain in one area that lasts for a long period of time like a week to a month (other than the neck/shoulder type pain I used to get when I did not do my stretching exercises, and the weird achilles heel tendonitis I used to get periodically before my fms diagnosis), but I do get muscle twitching in various places that occurs like that. I haven't got this in awhile though, (knock on wood). [This message has been edited by moldie (edited 10-03-2000).]


----------



## Missycat (Apr 3, 1999)

Me too - I had a really bad lower-back ache last week, with pain shooting down one leg. My hips get really stiff if I sit for a time, then try to get up. Sometimes I can't even straighten up because of the pain. Glad to know I'm not alone.------------------Fear can hold you prisoner.......hope can set you free.*Missycat* >^.^<


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2000)

Hi. I too get the pain in the lower back, pelvis and hips. It can get to the stage where I can't move too well, sit or lie down on my back.I have found it starts when I first wake up and gradually gets worse especially by the next day. A few days later though it goes away for a while.I take an anti-inflammatory for it and finds it helps most of the time------------------Brooke Howes


----------



## HipJan (Apr 9, 1999)

yep, stiffness that seems to come upon waking up. here a few days, then...poof...gone, like it was never there!part of a syndrome or arthritis or both?!


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Hi Hipjan:Yep, have had it all week. I hate the feeling when you get up in the morning and the aching begins. I thought it was sciatica too, but the pain doesn't always run down my leg. It's almost like having a muscle spasm in the butt. I had a chiropractic adjustment today and it seems to help a bit. Stretching definitely helps. I have one leg shorter than the other and am flat footed. The chiro gave me orthotics and a lift to put into the shoes. That has helped tremendously, but I was goofing around with my little niece on Saturday and might have put something out.


----------



## HipJan (Apr 9, 1999)

I've been having a lot of this pain lately. I recently realized that, for three years in a row, I've been having this problem primarily late Summer through mid Fall -- esp. when rainy and/or when the temps. start changing. Ugh! A partial remedy and suggestion, however!







I'm a big fan of people getting enough of the right kinds of fats in their diets; most of us just aren't there. Well.... Sometimes my joint pain starts occurring just before bedtime. In that case, I've starting taking a flax oil capsule at bedtime. So, far, whenever I've done that (3 times), I wake up and have no hip joint pain...great! We also got my father, who has suffered from the same type of hip pain for quite a while, to start taking flax oil caps (for general health); he takes only a couple a day and told me, by golly, that he seems to feel better now!


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Thanks for the advice Hipjan. Sounds like flaxseed is good for a lot of things. I'll have to try it out.


----------

